# Rolex half link



## zapot (Mar 6, 2020)

*Rolex half link*


View Advert


Looking to purchase a half link for my Rolex Explorer, which I believe are only available from a Sub bracelet?

Wondered if anybody might have one on here, that they are willing to sell. New/Used is fine with me.

Fingers crossed...




*Advertiser*

zapot



*Date*

22/07/20



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

I only have the one, it has the pin fitted.

Cheers. C.


----------

